# Reviews of the Minn Kota i/pilot



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

I am looking for a bow mounted trolling motor and am considering the i/pilot from Minn Kota. I'd appreciate reviews hadn't really found many online


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

My fishing partner has on on his 20' bay boat. Its the best thing since sliced bread and well worth the money. We mainly use it bottom fishing offshore. It has held us on the spot in a 3' slop before. It has has quickly become such a pivotal piece of equipment that without one we would just stay at the house. If your thing is inshore fishing I would also highly recommend it. It works excellent for dock light fishing. I am sure he will chime in when he sees this. Bottom line, spend the money you won't regret it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They are great. But, if you do allot of dock fishing the normal Minn Kota with the handle is much quicker working close to docks. It's all up to what you want.


----------



## bwwfish (Jul 24, 2011)

I've used the I pilot, co-pilot, and hand held and the I pilot is the best for bay fishing and offshore fishing. It works nearly the same as the co pilot except the anchor lock is very useful. I highly recommend the I pilot..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have one and I love it. I have had to replace the GPS board once under warranty, now after 2.5 years I am having some trouble with the turning motor. Sometimes it tries to turn but wont.

So it's a slick unit, but I have had some reliability problems.

Jim


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

It's has revolutionized inshore and nearshore fishing.. You will never have to pull up another anchor. I don't even want to go fishing without one. Like said before, it will probably have to have a mother board replaced but the warranty will take care if that.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Like Five Prongs said above, the Ipilot is the best piece of equipment I've bought in a LONG time. The only thing to keep a check on is battery charge. The electronic anchor feature, which is the most used feature for us, tends to be hard on the batteries. Make sure their fully charged. Only time it has ever been an issue though is when the current is really ripping or its super windy.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. Would you all mind telling me which model you are using. I am looking at the Riptide st101/i-pilot. It is the 36volt 101lbs thrust and 60" shaft. I am not sure that the 56" shaft will be long enough and it is limited to 80lbs of thrust.

So are you guys using the 80 lbs or the 101. I did see someone using the ipilot near the bridge rubble last time i was out there fishing


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

tripleblessing said:


> Thanks. Would you all mind telling me which model you are using. I am looking at the Riptide st101/i-pilot. It is the 36volt 101lbs thrust and 60" shaft. I am not sure that the 56" shaft will be long enough and it is limited to 80lbs of thrust.
> 
> So are you guys using the 80 lbs or the 101. I did see someone using the ipilot near the bridge rubble last time i was out there fishing


I am using a 56" shaft at 80#.

I'm happy with the thrust on a reasonably heavy 21' flats boat, I wish I had the longer shaft for working on the beach for pomps and reds. It will sometimes cavitate in the surge of the surf.

The only down side to a longer shaft length is it's cumbersome to deploy and recover, and depending on how it is mounted, tough to come up to a pier on the side it is mounted.

If you have room for the extra battery and mount it correctly so it does not stick out over the side when stowed, I'd opt up for the 101, but the 80 # thrust works fine for me.

(The 101 requires another battery I think...)

Jim


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I fished with Tyler on his boat on a Charter last Fathers Day, we pulled up to the Spot did a couple circles, found the relief then he went to the front dropped the iPilot and hit the button, we stayed on the spot (and the Fish) for the next 2 hours, other boats were circling for 20-30 minutes just trying to Anchor, by the time the First boat got anchored and got a line in the water we were already limited out. I was amazed and have been trying to figure out how to put one on my Hobie! Great piece of kit.


----------

